# Tracy Kenpo?



## Shinobi (Feb 18, 2003)

What is Tracy Kenpo? Just curious.


----------



## Sigung86 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *What is Tracy Kenpo? Just curious. *



A previous edition of my answer in the Kenpo Technical forum:

Tracy Kenpo Karate (The Karate kanji used by Tracy's means China hand, not empty hand in this example) ... Is what SGM Parker was teaching in the way back olden days. The Tracy Brothers, Al, Will, and Jim, ended up going their own way and created a "Kenpo Empire" based on what they took with them ... Before anyone gets their knickers in a twist, this happens all the time. Just so happens that the Tracy Brothers were great businessmen as well as martial artists. They promulgated Kenpo through out America with their patented franchise biz. 

Ed Parker continued to develop and refine his methods adding and subtracting as he felt he needed to in order to create American Kenpo. In the end, the rest is, as they say, history.

Ed Parker's Kenpo is considered by most to be the innovative, modern Kenpo, while Tracy Kenpo is the "compilation" of material that the Tracy Brothers took with them when they left. It has gone through a number of reorganizations, but is generally felt to be the "traditional" arm of Kenpo.

Hope this helps. Hate to talk in such generalities, but one slip of the keyboard around here often invokes a screaming, flaming spam war. If you have any specific questions, please feel free to address them in private message or email

Take care,

Dan Farmer


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *What is Tracy Kenpo? Just curious. *



Shinobi, did you not learn from your last battle with me about curiosity? It almost cost you dearly! Though I admire your spirit, it is futile. Stay away from us "TRACYS", lest you get hurt!

Dan, no more reruns, this is NOT cable TV ! LOL!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 19, 2003)

Then I must take this young jedi and show him the way.....

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Then I must take this young jedi and show him the way.....
> 
> :asian: *



Thats right, take this Shinobi, and whip him into shape. Show him what awaits him if he messes with us!


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Hahaha


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Hahaha *



My anger is growing here!


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

I bet it is. I ask question, you get anger.


Oki I go call Goldendragon7 for backup now!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

You get answer, you go nuts!

Call the Dragon, he cannot help you!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Call the Dragon, he cannot help you! *



You saying I can't teach.......???:samurai:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *You saying I can't teach.......???:samurai: *



LOL,very good, GoldenOne. The trap was far too easy. No, but Ronin such as Shinobi, know no Master, they are outcasts!


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm no outcast man. Not at all. Oh, and the Dragon was telling me what you said the whole time! :rofl: 


I told you he was backup!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *I'm no outcast man. Not at all. Oh, and the Dragon was telling me what you said the whole time! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I told you he was backup! *



You lie, all Ronin lie! 

GoldenDragon on my side!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Shinobi, knows no Master, they are outcasts!
> *



Only temporarily misguided children.... soon to be back on track.

:asian:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

As the self appointed 10th Dan Grandmaster of Inferno-Ryu Ninjitsu(heh heh heh) I cannot tell a lie :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

Are building, Shinobi is an evil Grandmaster, aligns himself with the Goldendragon. There is trouble ahead..........I will prepare!


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't forget Seig...


he's been promoted to 6th Dan Master of Inferno-Ryu Ninjitsu. 



Aww heck, Farnsworth too. He's a 5th Dan. 



Prepare!                             :ninja:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Don't forget Seig...
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, why the hell was I left out?:soapbox:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok, you're a 3rd Dan.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Ok, you're a 3rd Dan. *



Oh come on, you can do better than that!:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh come on, you can do better than that!:soapbox: *



Why would he want to?????:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Then I must take this young jedi and show him the way.....
> 
> :asian: *



He needs guidance in your ways:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *GoldenDragon on my side! *



What????


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Why would he want to?????:asian: *



Because, he knows it's the proper thing to do. I hope it snows more  over there!


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What????   *



That's right, Things have changed since you've been gone!


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Now that Farnsworth outranks you, ya gotta show respect. Gotta do it.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Now that Farnsworth outranks you, ya gotta show respect. Gotta do it. *



I'll bet Farnsworth is laughing his butt off!


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

He is an awe. I just taught him Count Dante's 1 form, 571,498 move kata. He can't believe it.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *He is an awe. I just taught him Count Dante's 1 form, 571,498 move kata. He can't believe it. *



Count Dante? That's Mr. Conatser! Don't you see the resemblence?

Look at an earlier pic, and DC has the same haircut, beard!

He's come back!


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

You are absolutely right. Count Dante IS Mr. Conatser! About time you figured it out.



And indeed, I am Ashida Kim.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *You are absolutely right. Count Dante IS Mr. Conatser! About time you figured it out.
> 
> 
> ...



Wait a minute, you said you were the guy with no money after he'd blown it on beer, smokes, and tires?


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

It's true, it's true. My books aint selling too well. And people have gotten tired of me trash talking Mr. Stephen K. Hayes constantly. Sooo they left the Ninja Temple. Noone seems to need a Ninja for hire anymore, and noone will take me up on my $10,000 challenge. Soooo here I sit. Smoking 5 packs of cigarettes a day, downing a keg a day, and using Astral Projection as we speak. My body is really passed out on the couch so I Projected myself over to the PC to type.


*sigh* and all my Astral Spies got tired of me sicking them on Master Hayes and Hatsumi Sensei so even they left me.


----------



## Sigung86 (Feb 19, 2003)

And to think that I misconstrued this as a serious inquiry!  

Ahida Kim indeed!  For you old timers, I am the original Honorable Master Kung fu... I have the mask and boots to prove it, because I don't want to be killed by my fellow Masters for divulging the ancient and revered secrets for only $29.95 plus shipping and handling!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


Dan "I'm also the unknown comic" Farmer


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

This WAS serious...untill Castillo came in and made it a big comedy act.



I think to evade the question I asked.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *This WAS serious...untill Castillo came in and made it a big comedy act.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats right, dump on me, everyone else does!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Thats right, dump on me, everyone else does! *



You know I'll always have a soft spot for you..........  or is that a wet spot? hmmmm I can't remember now......


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *You know I'll always have a soft spot for you..........  or is that a wet spot? hmmmm I can't remember now...... *



Yeah, kinda like Road Kill..................................


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 20, 2003)

I aint dumpin' on ya man. I like ya.


----------



## D.Cobb (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh come on, you can do better than that!:soapbox: *



He can, but maybe he thinks/ knows you cant!?!

--Dave

:rofl:


----------



## stacks (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *What is Tracy Kenpo? Just curious. *



Tracy Kenpo is one that is truest to the chinese kenpo. it is also one of the largest franchised systems around. Al Tracy was one of the first (in the top 6) to be promoted to shodan by Ed Parker in the U.S.A. visit his web site at www.tracyskarate.com 
I am a long time practioner in the Tracy system and find it to be very challenging and enjoyable 

stacks :karate:


----------



## Boston (Mar 11, 2003)

The Tracy web site is horrible. They need serious web design help. Now I am in big trouble :shrug:


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 12, 2003)

The only way I made mine better was from constructive criticism.  Of course it did not feel so constuctive, merely critical ... but I got over it pretty quick.  You can't fix it if you don't know something is wrong.  Rather than complain, I also suggest you making the "constructive" comments that can be built on.  Realize a bunch of web design is strictly designer preference, and not always for commercial consumption.  But in the Tracy's place, it is such a huge concern financially, I would think some redesign might be considered.  

Look at what the IKKA has done.  100% better than it was.  Mine improved maybe 60% as I retained stuff I liked, but compromised or saw the reason to change other things.

-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *all Ronin lie!*



If there's one thing we don't do, it's lie. The truth is the truth even when it hurts.


----------



## stacks (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boston _
> *The Tracy web site is horrible. They need serious web design help. Now I am in big trouble :shrug: *



hey, to each their own. it is not my web site, however if you wish to view my web site (www.houseofkenpokarate.com) and base an opinion on that feel free. I am always up for a good giggle 

stacks :wink:


----------

